# Universal Truths



## Aurora (Apr 13, 2008)

Triangular sandwiches taste better than square ones

Youre never quite sure whether its ok to eat green crisps

Everyone who grew up in the 80`s has entered the digits 55378008 into a calculator.

Nobody ever dares make cup-a-soup in a bowl

Old women with mobile phones look wrong

Its impossible to look cool while picking up a frisbee

Driving through a tunnel makes you feel excited

You never ever run out of salt

You cant respect a man who carries a dog

Youve turned into your dad the day you put aside a thin piece of wood specifically to stir paint with

Everyone had an uncle who tried to steal their nose


----------



## Banned (Apr 13, 2008)

I don't get the calculator thing, and it's bugging me...please explain!! :hissyfit:


----------



## Mari (Apr 13, 2008)

> I don't get the calculator thing, and it's bugging me...please explain!!



Me too! I keyed it in and inverted it and I guess it could spell a word but I still do not get it. 113440!  Mari


----------



## Banned (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh wait...I looked at it again...I think I got it, but I'm not sure....


----------



## Halo (Apr 14, 2008)

If you put those digits in the calculator and turn it upside down it spells "Boobless"


----------



## Banned (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh my - how easily we were amused "back then"


----------



## Misha (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah so true so true.  In fact I still type that into my doctor's calculator about every time I'm in his office..... it amuses him. :doctor:


----------



## braveheart (Apr 14, 2008)

I had to laugh at the cup-a-soup one... Reminds me of my days in 6th form...


----------

